# How many Frogs can you put in an Exo Terra? 12" 24" and 36"



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I was wondering how many regular sized frogs (Azureus, Tincs, Auratus, Leucs, etc.) that you can put in an Exo Terra?

*I have:* 

12 X 12 X 18
18 X 18 X 24
24 X 18 X 24
36 X 18 X 24


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

12 x 12 x 18 is 2500 cubic inches, so I would guess 864 frogs if you pack them in tight.


----------



## Joeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Ill give a rough estimate since no one has replied for a bit.

The smallest tank is about 1 adult or maybe 1-2 small ones

The second is about 2-3 (1 female 2 males)

Third can be 3-4 (1 female...)

And the biggest one I have seen people do about 6 but remember that competition for food and mating will cause aggression and can harm frogs. So... I would not recommend risking aggression with multiple females. However 2 female and 4 males in a huge tank can work. Just do keep a good eye and keep the environment friendly and healthy for the frogs.


----------



## Joeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Should also say, the terrain you use and the species of frog also do alter the amount. However, my answer comes from using tincs or aratus since those are what I have and have researched intensively.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

As far as "regular" size frogs go, then the loose rule of thumb has been 1 frog for every 10 gallons. 

Like mentioned, there is a lot of variables.
-Orientation of the tank (How much floor space vs. height)
-How much space is taken up with backgrounds, false bottoms, water features, and such.
-How much space is possible utilized with ledges, cork tubes, etc.
-Which species of frog...
--Leucs and auratus are generally great group frogs.
--Tincs tend to be best as pairs or trios when fully mature. Two females in one viv can have the tendency to fight.

As always, you want to keep a close eye on them for aggression and to make sure all growing healthy. Sometimes in groups, one or more may be "bullied" out at dinner time and not put on the growth that they should.

To calculate gallons for each size- Multiply the 3 dimensions and divide by 231.
-12x12x18= Appx. 11.22 gallons
-18x18x24= Appx. 33.66 gallons
-24x18x24= Appx. 44.88 gallons
-36x18x24= Appx. 67.32 gallons

I personally don't have any experience with exo's. This is just from what I've read and understand from my reading and little bit of experience. If I'm mistaken, then hopefully someone with more experience will chime in. Hope this helps.

-Chris


----------



## otterblue (Jun 18, 2008)

Scott Richardson said:


> 12 x 12 x 18 is 2500 cubic inches, so I would guess 864 frogs if you pack them in tight.


ROFL. Good laugh to start my day.


----------

